# Feeding the MHS



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thought I would do an update of these little guys. And figured I would add to everyone's MHS. :biggrin1: If you remember my mom had put these guys up when they were born. But due to some life changes she was unable to keep everyone posted on them. 

Well my mom flew from Tx to here in Nv with all four of the babies, we have taken pictures of them and I knew with ALL the MHS sufferers that we have here, I thought I would help feed it :biggrin1::biggrin1:

They are now almost 9weeks old and cute as can be. They will be living with me until they find their forever homes I am really enjoying the puppy breath and just wanted to share :biggrin1: can't you just smell the puppy breath?:biggrin1:

First one is the one and only boy who for now we call Pirate.

Then the next one is a girl who we call Priscella


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And now the last two girls

First Petuna
and then last but not least Pixie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Heather, PLEEEAAASE can I have the last one? They are ALL adorable and super fluffy looking. Wow, you must have a house FULL of Havs right now. Can Pablo and I come too?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heather,
They are gorgeous. Although, my Cache favorite is still Cash, I will say Pirate is a close second!

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Maryam, you bet come on over. You are welcome any time


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I love Pirate! I want him! Your whole litter is adorable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I completely agree with Jeanne! They are all so cute, but Pirate is a doll!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, what sweeties!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, Heather! They are so adorable! I think Pirate is my favorite, too. His coloring is beautiful. I love how Petunia's muzzle looks like it has a ring around it. How precious is Priscilla's little face w/the head tilt? And Pixie's eyes, oh my goodness!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Pirate too! Although Pixie is adorable! Is she a chocolate? Oh be still my heart!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, Pixie is a chocolate, more of a dilute though, but she is quit the entertainer :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, do tell about their personalities, please!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I could cry. We absolutely do not need another dog and yet these precious puppy faces are SO tempting.

Petunia and Pixie are my favorites out of these four. Someone needs to do a calendar of just the puppies so I can get my fix without giving in to MHS.

Between these two sweeties and Arlene's (Peluito Havs) little Endora - my heart can't take much more!

Wanda


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

...I just had to check out your website for more pictures...and while Pirate is my favorite from the ones posted here, the one of Pricella in the Halloween pot with big googly eyes is just hysterical...and in the last one of Petuna, she just looks like the cutest stuffed toy ever.
Soooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oooh!!! These puppies are to die for!!!

I just love Pirate and Priscella, they are just gorgeous. And little Pixie is so cute. She has green eyes or does it just look that way???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Heather and heather's daughter (what is your name?) I want them all too. But Pirate---he is striking. thanks for sending us these--- Is everything ok with your mom? Sending all furry and human Hugs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can see we're going to have a fight over Pirate. What a cutie he is. I had the same feeling when I looked at him as I had when I first saw Milo. Uh oh.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are all adorable Heather...I don't see how you breeders can part with these cuties...

:bounce:I guess all the pee and poo helps..


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Heather and heather's daughter (what is your name?) I want them all too. But Pirate---he is striking. thanks for sending us these--- Is everything ok with your mom? Sending all furry and human Hugs.


Missy, I don't have a daughter. My mother (Cindy) is the one who had the puppies, they are from my sire Cedrik. She has just had a lot going on and as we all know puppies seem to grow up so fast other than that my mom is fine, thank you for asking This is the thread that my mother had started when the babies were born. (New Puppy Breath)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm...

since everyone wants Pirate, I'll take Priscilla, Pixie and Petunia!  Send them my way, ehh? Precious!!!!

And, yes..I can smell the puppy breath! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heather, they are adorable!! Oh I love Pixie and her unique eyes! Priscilla is a cutie pie with that head tilt of hers. Oh my! I'd love to sit on the floor and have all these beauties crawl all over me. What joy!! 

Thanks for the torture.....


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*If Pirate was a girl.....*

LOL...

eace:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are all adorable. Thanks for sharing their photos with us. 

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What sweet little faces. They are beautiful!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I am mad for Pirate, too!!! They are all so fluffy and healthy looking. Precious!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:dance:Love Pirate!:dance:He is a real cutie-patootie!:whoo:

All of them are as cute as can be------:hug:Thanks for sharing the updated pix!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh - I thought Pirate was the cutest til I saw Priscella.

They are just precious!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish- you could buy him and check later!

Heather- You know if you are too tired with all those puppies-getting the new siblings settled, Lina and I will take them off your hands (come on Lina... you helped me now I am bringing you in on the next deal!)

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

You will have to fight me to get to Pirate and Priscella!!!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

They are just Soooooooooooooooo adorable


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julia,
I have a fighting Neezer who protect her mommy against those scary possums... imagine what she would do to get a brother or sister!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that is SO true! We should offer our services to breeders to take their puppies off their hands!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heather, watch out for that duo. Amanda and Carolina would be great homes for any one of those pups, but their methods of getting there are a little unnerving at times. I hacked into their emails and read some of their secret plots. You'll know they've infiltrated Nevada when you wake up and find that all four never came back through that doggy door after their potty break. It's a dangerous world out there. MHS has run amuck!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, we're getting a reputation! How exciting is that?! :laugh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- I think we need cool outfits and Dora and Kubrick could have matching ones and learn to pull the puppy wagon!

Kimberly-I think I deserve a better reputation... I wouldn't stop at the 4 new pups, I know Heather has a lot more to offer, Cash, the Czech pair, and she been doing some agility training and Dora would love to run with another Neezer 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that would be very cool! Except that I'm sure that Dora being as smart as she is will learn to pull the puppy wagon whereas Kubrick will just be trying to play play PLAY! We have our work cut out for us when it comes to him. :suspicious:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Heather,

I pm'd you once I saw them listed on your website and looked like you had them. I knew it - once you said your mom had come to visit I just knew she couldn't have left those darling puppies at home. I have loved Pirate since he was 2 days old ...he would fulfill the "his and hers" in our family!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Simply Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda,

Them are fighting words!!!! Bring it on!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julia, If you assisted me and Lina might think about giving you a puppy but now you get NONE!!!

Amanda :croc:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Are we back to snatchin puppies again?? Where is Ryan? Im in!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

You know...while you all are fighting over these beautiful puppies...it gives me a chance to steal Mykee...Thanks guys..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah - now whats up with that??? Everyone wants Mykee, yet Jan isnt letting him go!! He must be one special boy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda and I are forming the Super Puppy Snatching League, or the SPSL. Anyone who is willing to wear the uniform and give Amanda and I at least one puppy from the litter snatched, is in! After all since we started the League, we're owed something! In return, you get help from anyone else in the League to pull off your heist AND we will help train your dog to pull a cart full of puppies! BWHAHAHAHA.


Amanda, I hope you're not upset that I named our League. We can change the name if you'd like!


Julia, you are so on our black list! :croc:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda,

Now you've gone and done it. It's an all out war!!! But I am in for the puppy snatching league. Where do I sign up???!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*One photo says it all...*

the club begins!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Dora looks very excited to be the SPSL spokesperson! 

Julia, are more than welcome in the club... Bugsy will sure look cute in uniform! And maybe we can add Romeo and Brandy to the mix to throw all those breeders off. hehe.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am just picturing Heather hearing the door bell ring and she walks out there is a cream standard poodle just wagging it's tail and performing tricks as we jump over the fence in the backyard and go after the puppies....

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhh, thanks for the clarification Heather, glad everyone is OK- I knew I was confused... because the names weren't the same as the ones you posted before. these babies are adorable. I want them all.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina said:


> Amanda and I are forming the Super Puppy Snatching League, or the SPSL. Anyone who is willing to wear the uniform and give Amanda and I at least one puppy from the litter snatched, is in! After all since we started the League, we're owed something! In return, you get help from anyone else in the League to pull off your heist AND we will help train your dog to pull a cart full of puppies! BWHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Amanda, I hope you're not upset that I named our League. We can change the name if you'd like!
> 
> Julia, you are so on our black list! :croc:


Lina, Where do we sign up?? I'm going to a show in a few weeks I can listen in to see if anyone has puppies then follow them home to snatch them up.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

You guys are scaring me. I don't think I will let it be known when I have puppies on the ground anymore!!!! Although, I shouldn't worry, as I have the greatest snatch proofer of them all, Sir Teddy!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy,
He is adorable and he can come too  

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maybe Sir Teddy can come puppysit when we get our next litter, although I do have Miss Martha and she thinks it is her job to take care and guard all puppies no matter who their mother is.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Cute cute cute cute!! Pirate was my first favorite until I saw Pixie's eyes!! OOOhhhh!! That's neat! I gotta thing about Hav's with cool colored eyes heehee!! Now I can't decide which one is my favorite!! All these cute puppies are giving me the MHS crazies! :laugh:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

You guys crack me up. I am now the official member! :eyebrows:
Now where do we order our uniforms???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julia has crossed over to the dark side.

Christy's just in lust!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So this is where it begins, eh? You are all nuts!!!!! :crazy: I love it! :whoo: 

Once I get my own baby back from the hospital, then I'd be in for some action. I know of some gorgeous looking new litters nearby. Won't say who my source is, of course, but I have someone on "the inside" torturing me with photos. I just don't see any other way to satisfy my puppy craving than to snatch one of those beauties for myself! :biggrin1: ound:

Go Dora Go!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Julia has crossed over to the dark side.
> 
> Christy's just in lust!


I could be weakening. I went into a trance and awoke to find myself trying on ski masks heehee!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Christy,

I like the idea of the ski masks!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I think I got the dam's name wrong because I can't find any health testing on her. Could you give me the spelling of it please? 
I love Pixie's coloring!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Heather, are there new pics of the "P" pups? I sure would love to see how that precious Petunia (or is it Petuna) is growing. :boink:

Wanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Yeah - now whats up with that??? Everyone wants Mykee, yet Jan isnt letting him go!! He must be one special boy!


Jan is going nuts trying to figure out whether to keep both Peter and MyKee or what to do. Every time I get to the wire about letting MyKee go, I pull back. I was telling someone a few minutes ago that this has even gone into my dreams. There's a family waiting to hear from me and every time I fall asleep my dreams say to keep him. Arrrrghhhhhhhh


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, that must be a tough decision, but I'm sure you will come to the right one... just go with your gut instinct. MyKee will be happy in whatever home you choose for him, whether it be your own or one lucky family's. Good luck!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Jan is going nuts trying to figure out whether to keep both Peter and MyKee or what to do. Every time I get to the wire about letting MyKee go, I pull back. I was telling someone a few minutes ago that this has even gone into my dreams. There's a family waiting to hear from me and every time I fall asleep my dreams say to keep him. Arrrrghhhhhhhh


Maybe you're just feeling protective? Poor Mykee has had so many "maybe" homes and it hasn't worked out. He must be waiting for just the perfect home--maybe it is yours!! You can send me Peter then! eace: or at least send new pictures!! puleeze?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
Can you be hypnotized to dream about bring both to LA next week??? :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan is just holding MyKee for me until I can find time to get him. :biggrin1:
Just wishful thinking. If my life wasn't so crazy right now, I would hav put in an application. Even had DH convinced.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Jan is just holding MyKee for me until I can find time to get him. :biggrin1:
> Just wishful thinking. If my life wasn't so crazy right now, I would hav put in an application. Even had DH convinced.


I drove hubby crazy with Mykee pics, even checked on the $ of flights to Texas! LOL! I am trrrryyying to fight off the MHS. :doh: Whoever does get him (if Jan lets him go) will have a wonderful dog!

Now, where are those pictures?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Any updates on those beautiful babies.....which btw....i want them all!:biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Just checking in to see if little Miss Petuna has posted new pics of herself...ahem...or any of her siblings maybe?

Wanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry everyone who has been waiting for more updated pix of the "P" litter. 

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. It was very busy around here, my mom flew in from TX to bring the puppies to me and then to finish packing the rest of her things and head back home. 

We were then working the rest of the week and weekend trying to get everything winterized here as we are now in the single digits here at night and in the 30's during the day.

So here are the updates on three of the puppies as little Priscella has found and gone to her new forever home
Sorry this has taken me so long.

Not sure why the pix went out of order, but the first one is Petunia, Pixie, Pirate, then Petunia and then Pixie again.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh I must have pixie!!! we need a close up of her eyes!!! what color are they Heather? they are all so so so sos sososososoooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I still really want Pirate! SO CUTE!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heather,
It sounds way too cold for a pup named Pirate who surely would enjoy the ocean and warm weather... I think he needs to come down to So Cal 

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

They are so cute!Thanks for sharing your updated pictures!Pirate is my guy!He is so handsome!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina & Julie- it is way too cold in your states for a Pirate :mullet:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

You guys can wrestle over Pirate all you want. He's adorable enough for sure, but Petunia needs to come live in the high desert with Pepper and me.

She is simply gorgeous! What a kissable face on her!

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The cold will be good for a pirate! He can actually build some endurance.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Not fair!!!Way toooooo cute!!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

They are so adorable! I'll take them all!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love those little fluffballs. So cute.


----------

